# Which size?



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

I've decided on the Panasonic ST60. Sitting about 9 feet away and mounting over the mantle. I thought I had my mind set on the 55" but now I'm thinking maybe that's overkill and I should go 50". Opinions?

Here is a pic from my viewpoint;


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

70". There is no overkill and 50 is to small.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh and if you have the room don't mount it over your mantel. It may look good for seeing it over the fireplace but for viewing actual tv, over a fireplace generally is one of the worst places to put a tv. Unless. You like looking up at an angle all the time.


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

inkahauts said:


> Oh and if you have the room don't mount it over your mantel. It may look good for seeing it over the fireplace but for viewing actual tv, over a fireplace generally is one of the worst places to put a tv. Unless. You like looking up at an angle all the time.


Yeah I know. Have never wanted to do it. However, in this new house, it's the ONLY place to do it in order for our furniture, and computer desk to fit. It was my last choice but no other way will work.

Ther is such a price difference in the 50 and 55. I had the 55 saved to my wish list on amazon for weeks at $1300 with free shipping. I went and checked it today and its $1700 with $40 shipping! Seems amazon sold out and now it's supplied through a actual vendor. Freaking RIP OFF! Amazon has the 50" for $999. Best buy appears to not sell the 55. It's only 50 or 65.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I have a 37" that is 7 feet from where I sit. It is fine.
I have a 46" that is 11 feet from where I sit and it is fine.
My son has a 52" that is 7 feet from where he sits. He loves it. For me, I feel like I need to move my head from side to side to see it all.

No one can tell you what you need. This is a personal preference and you must make the decision.

As for over the mantle. No way I would put it up there unless I was going to be sitting 15 feet away from it so I would not get a crink in my neck from watching it. TVs are best viewed at eye level. That is why a lot of TV stand are adjustable for their height to get the center of the screen to eye level.

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

I have a 37" that is 7 feet from where I sit. It is fine.
I have a 46" that is 11 feet from where I sit and it is fine.
My son has a 52" that is 7 feet from where he sits. He loves it. For me, I feel like I need to move my head from side to side to see it all.

No one can tell you what you need. This is a personal preference and you must make the decision.

As for over the mantle. No way I would put it up there unless I was going to be sitting 15 feet away from it so I would not get a crink in my neck from watching it. TVs are best viewed at eye level. That is why a lot of TV stand are adjustable for their height to get the center of the screen to eye level.

Just my 2 cents worth.


I hear you man. I'll just have to decide on 50 or 55. 

As far as over the mantle, you can see my reasons above. 

One good thing, all my sofas and recliner recline with foot rests. So, usually watch tv laying back at an angle. I'm assuming that will help greatly versus sitting on s regular couch or chair.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well are you stuck on the exact model though? Costco usually has great deals. And still go as big as you can. You get used to the size.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

lower the mantle , man !


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

there are horrible stories when cracked TV arrived from Internet stores ... buy from local store (support your city !)


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

Well are you stuck on the exact model though? Costco usually has great deals. And still go as big as you can. You get used to the size.


I mean the Panasonic plasmas rule as far as all the ratings on cnet, amazon and just about anywhere else. Most everything at Costco was led.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

ron mexico75 said:


> I hear you man. I'll just have to decide on 50 or 55.
> 
> As far as over the mantle, you can see my reasons above.
> 
> One good thing, all my sofas and recliner recline with foot rests. So, usually watch tv laying back at an angle. I'm assuming that will help greatly versus sitting on s regular couch or chair.


Go with the 55". Better to have more than less when it comes to screen size.


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

MysteryMan said:


> Go with the 55". Better to have more than less when it comes to screen size.


You think it will have a good picture from the distance I posted? Would the 50 look better in terms of clarity. I always thought you needed to be further back for larger screens to look better.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

ron mexico75 said:


> You think it will have a good picture from the distance I posted? Would the 50 look better in terms of clarity. I always thought you needed to be further back for larger screens to look better.


It will look good if you calibrate your new HDTV. It can be done by a professional or by yourself using a calibration disc.


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

MysteryMan said:


> It will look good if you calibrate your new HDTV. It can be done by a professional or by yourself using a calibration disc.


I'll probably have someone do it. I don't have a dvd player or blueray because I do VOD on DirecTV or stream through Apple TV or Netflix.

What's that run to have someone come do it? Do I need to have a disc player in order to have someone come out?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

ron mexico75 said:


> I'll probably have someone do it. I don't have a dvd player or blueray because I do VOD on DirecTV or stream through Apple TV or Netflix.
> 
> What's that run to have someone come do it? Do I need to have a disc player in order to have someone come out?


If you have a professional calibrate your new HDTV they will be using their own equipment.


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

MysteryMan said:


> If you have a professional calibrate your new HDTV they will be using their own equipment.


what's the rough cost to have that done?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

ron mexico75 said:


> what's the rough cost to have that done?


It depends on who you hire. Best Buy's Geek Squad charges $249.99. Check on line to see if their are other's in your area who provide HDTV calibration service.


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

MysteryMan said:


> It depends on who you hire. Best Buy's Geek Squad charges $249.99.


OUCH!! That might have to wait. I'm getting the TV, I'm probably getting the Definitive Technology SoloCinema XTR Sound bar which the MSRP is $1999, having a company come mount the plasma and custom run all the wires so that's a labor charge I'm still waiting to hear back on.

I'm really treating myself and the family to this "gift." Moved into a new house recently and getting back on top after some hard times the past few years. I might as well do ir right don't you think? Thanks for the help.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

There are DVDs and Blue Rays that are made to let you calibrate your TVs on your own if you would like to do it for your self.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

ron mexico75 said:


> OUCH!! That might have to wait. I'm getting the TV, I'm probably getting the Definitive Technology SoloCinema XTR Sound bar which the MSRP is $1999, having a company come mount the plasma and custom run all the wires so that's a labor charge I'm still waiting to hear back on.
> 
> I'm really treating myself and the family to this "gift." Moved into a new house recently and getting back on top after some hard times the past few years. I might as well do ir right don't you think? Thanks for the help.


You can achieve good results using a calibration disc. There's a variety to choose from and they are very affordable.


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

Well, maybe that will be a reson to get a dvd or Blu Ray player. I don't know, don't really watch movies unless we stream them. Hvaen't owned a DVD player for about 3-4 years now.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

ron mexico75 said:


> Well, maybe that will be a reson to get a dvd or Blu Ray player. I don't know, don't really watch movies unless we stream them. Hvaen't ownwed a DVD player for about 3-4 years now.


Nothing beats Blu-ray audio and video quality. Today's players are affordable and can be used for streaming as well.


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

MysteryMan said:


> Nothing beats Blu-ray audio and video quality. Today's players are affordable and can be used for streaming as well.


Might have to give it a shot. Especially with a new TV and it being 55 inches.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

ron mexico75 said:


> Might have to give it a shot. Especially with a new TV and it being 55 inches.


Keep in mind HDTV's are factory set to look good in showroom floors. The lighting in your home is different. Calibrating will bring your new HDTV to peak performance.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I mean the Panasonic plasmas rule as far as all the ratings on cnet, amazon and just about anywhere else. Most everything at Costco was led.


True, can't get much better in flat panels than a plasma. They are just better.


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

Well if anybody else can chime in please feel free. I spoke to a reputable seller of HDTVs. Even though I said the seats in my house were approximately 9 feet away he said I should go up to 60 inches and do not get a tilt mount just get a flat flush mount for over the mantle.

Any other opinions on this thread or what I just posted?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

not tilting mounting is not that what anyone would recommend... it's hard to discuss with words of third person while not having his pros for the choice - in the aspect of mounting a rule is have perpendicular line of of view to a surface of the picture ... um a monitor/TV

sitting distance could give you uncomfortable position when you'll need to move your head left-right

so, if the 60" box would fit there and you will see it by one glance and you have money for it - go for it !


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

The optimal size from 9' away, to get the full benefit of 1080p is 70". I also agree with someone earlier that it's too bad that's the only place for the TV. You're going to get some serious neck strain watching TV for a few hours. If it were me, I'd just put some decorative candles or something in the fireplace, remove the mantle, and mount the TV about 3' up from the ground.


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

not tilting mounting is not that what anyone would recommend... it's hard to discuss with words of third person while not having his pros for the choice - in the aspect of mounting a rule is have perpendicular line of of view to a surface of the picture ... um a monitor/TV

sitting distance could give you uncomfortable position when you'll need to move your head left-right

so, if the 60" box would fit there and you will see it by one glance and you have money for it - go for it !


I'm not sure I follow what you're saying. Are you saying that I should tilt mount it?


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

spartanstew said:


> The optimal size from 9' away, to get the full benefit of 1080p is 70". I also agree with someone earlier that it's too bad that's the only place for the TV. You're going to get some serious neck strain watching TV for a few hours. If it were me, I'd just put some decorative candles or something in the fireplace, remove the mantle, and mount the TV about 3' up from the ground.


I hear you but we bought this house specifically because it does have a wood-burning fireplace. we love having a fire pretty much from November through March where I live.

Also I think I posted this earlier but all of our furniture reclines with footrests and that's how we watch TV we never sit straight up on the couch.

I'm sitting here now with my 42"plasma on a stand that is 3 feet tall and I have outlined the ST60 Panasonic in 60" with blue painters tape where it will go above the mantle. My neck does not move at all. I'm just shifting my eyes a couple inches over because I am leaned back in a reclined chair. I'm going to attach a picture.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

ron mexico75 said:


> I'm not sure I follow what you're saying. Are you saying that I should tilt mount it?


exactly !


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

exactly !


Even with a 60 inch?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

even with 100" ( projector's screen ) 

just recall when you been in cinema last time - remember rows climing up ? why ?


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

even with 100" ( projector's screen ) 

just recall when you been in cinema last time - remember rows climing up ? why ? 


Fair enough you make a point. I will be going with the tilt mount, appreciate the help.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sorry, I didn't propose to make amphitheater in your room to accommodate proper viewing angles for all your seats in the family room, as it would be easy to implement similar action to your screen instead


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

ron mexico75 said:


> I hear you but we bought this house specifically because it does have a wood-burning fireplace. we love having a fire pretty much from November through March where I live. Also I think I posted this earlier but all of our furniture reclines with footrests and that's how we watch TV we never sit straight up on the couch. I'm sitting here now with my 42"plasma on a stand that is 3 feet tall and I have outlined the ST60 Panasonic in 60" with blue painters tape where it will go above the mantle.


Sure, we have all recliners in our living room too, but we don't recline 100% of the time. Sometimes we're eating pizza (Friday nights), sometimes the kids are lounging on the couches, sometimes we have guests that don't want to recline, etc. Look where your current TV is. Why didn't you place that one on a bureau so that it was 5' in the air? We all have to make sacrifices, but if it were me, I'd figure something else out (maybe put it on the wall next to the fireplace or something. One of the reasons we bought our house was for the fireplace too, but I also made sure we had a niche (or other) for a big screen TV next to it.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd go 50-60" with it not above 3' from the floor. Tell your wife you're compromising for her aesthetics, and don't want the TV marring the FP mantel area. Then put it next to the FP on a two foot stand!

I'd also forget about big bucks for adjusting, unless the set you get looks odd in hue or sharpness. Even then, most sets allow you to do a credible job with their own settings. My Sammy plasma came home with me and a couple of tweaks to the settings produced a fabulous picture, and that was two and a half years ago. Sammies, and probably most sets have a show room setting that's overly bight and saturated. They also have other default settings that work for home viewing.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

what's the rough cost to have that done?


A calibrator in my area, Chad B, charges $425. But it's not unheard of for a calibration to take 4 hours. Audio is an extra $300-500 depending on the type, but adds 3-7 hours.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've calibrated numerous displays for commercial photography, and my take is for a quality set at home, the average Joe can set it just fine. You don't need to match Pantone color #83750-b6 (not an actual number) or any of a thousand hues _*exactly*_.
But, diff strokes.....


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Agreed, you just need to spend $20 on a calibration disc (i.e. Disney WOW)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> lower the mantle , man !


I've got two fireplaces and I hate the damn things. Haven't used them in years. We were thrilled with them when we bought the house, but they're a royal PITA. Dirty. No matter how I stored my wood when we got to the bottom of the pile we always found snakes and mice. Just my opinion.

Rich


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> A calibrator in my area, Chad B, charges $425. But it's not unheard of for a calibration to take 4 hours. Audio is an extra $300-500 depending on the type, but adds 3-7 hours.


Chad did my Panasonic 65VT25 and was a joy to watch, and he talked me through everything he was doing - neat experience for $400. To the OP - go as big as you can afford and stay away from atop the fireplace.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

May I suggest that you use a mount that will permit you to angle your display downward so that the plane of the screen is perpendicular to your line of sight (to the vertical center of the screen). This will also help in controlling reflected light issues. Speaking of which, if at all possible, get a set with a non-reflective display. Avoid a 'glare' screen at all costs.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nick said:


> *May I suggest that you use a mount that will permit you to angle your display downward so that the plane of the screen is perpendicular to your line of sight (to the vertical center of the screen). *This will also help in controlling reflected light issues. Speaking of which, if at all possible, get a set with a non-reflective display. Avoid a 'glare' screen at all costs.


Too late 

He is going to do that : see post#34 and up


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

P Smith said:


> Too late
> 
> He is going to do that : see post#34 and up


No, this isn't a competition or a race. My post contains additional related thoughts. Was it really _necessary_ for you to post your snarky remark? :scratch:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it wasn't snarky as you did try to present, it was mere point of missing posts or perhaps an attempt to ignore them


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Nick said:


> No, this isn't a competition or a race. My post contains additional related thoughts. Was it really _necessary_ for you to post your snarky remark? :scratch:


Apparently so..... :rotfl:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Nick said:


> No, this isn't a competition or a race. My post contains additional related thoughts. Was it really _necessary_ for you to post your snarky remark? :scratch:


 :soapbox:


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

Well boys I did it..........just ordered a 60" Panasonic VT60. Should be here sometime next week. Can't believe I did it because I've been talking about it for so long.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

tell us later how good it is and how you happy or not ...


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

tell us later how good it is and how you happy or not ...


Yeah will do. It will sit in the floor for a few weeks until I can get it mounted! Oh we'll at least I'll be done contemplating and will actually have it in my possession.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ron mexico75 said:


> Yeah will do. It will sit in the floor for a few weeks until I can get it mounted! Oh we'll at least I'll be done contemplating and will actually have it in my possession.


Just remember, there is a break-in period. All 3 of my 1080p Panny plasmas looked like hell for the first couple weeks. Then, one fine day, the picture clears up and is almost perfect. Have patience.

Rich


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

Just remember, there is a break-in period. All 3 of my 1080p Panny plasmas looked like hell for the first couple weeks. Then, one fine day, the picture clears up and is almost perfect. Have patience.

Rich


Yes someone on another forum told me to watch it in THX cinema mode for the first 100 hours. Stretch any 4:3 content, And to keep the Settings conservative especially contrast.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Don't watch any SD content! It'll annoy the pixels and they won't shine as brightly.... And be sure to not exceed 50 mph for the first 5,000 miles.... 

(All above in jest.)


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Wonder how this guy liked his panny? :righton:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Based on the normal advice on AVSForum, he probably is still running through the slides


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a similar issue with a fireplace. (wood only) We live in Phoenix and it rarley gets cold enough to uses, and when it does the city calls a "no burn day" I've thought about placing the TV in front of the FP opening. Here are some pics of the room
Fireplace wall. The mantle is about 56" high.







Opposite wall (I did have TV set up there)







room view


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

dpeters11 said:


> Based on the normal advice on AVSForum, he probably is still running through the slides


Hah, never did that and my picture's fine [ after a few control adjustments] I thought that slide routine was a waste of tv hours. !rolling



machavez00 said:


> I have a similar issue with a fireplace. (wood only) We live in Phoenix and it rarley gets cold enough to uses, and when it does the city calls a "no burn day" I've thought about placing the TV in front of the FP opening. Here are some pics of the room Fireplace wall. The mantle is about 56" high.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is in front of my [ fake] fireplace, just make sure there is nothing on the mantle that could slip off and hit the back of the tv. :nono:


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I need to get a AV rack and a better stand under the TV but this what it looks like. I tried it with out the stand, but it looked to low.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Seems like every house I look at has a fireplace. Usually where a TV should go. 

Rich


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

machavez00 said:


> I need to get a AV rack and a better stand under the TV but this what it looks like. I tried it with out the stand, but it looked to low.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I see what you did. Gonna be tricky finding the right stand to fit on that "hearth".



Rich said:


> Seems like every house I look at has a fireplace. Usually where a TV should go.
> 
> Rich


Agreed. What is funny is the poster above lives in AZ. I'm in Pa, and mine is "fake" [ was gas originally, capped it off. Should have just canned the FP, then there would be no issues.] Apparently FP's are not the big deal they used to be according to real estate agents. They are a lot of work. [ and a liability according to insurance co.'s]
Shame R Mexico never posted back about his tv.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

satcrazy said:


> Oh, I see what you did. Gonna be tricky finding the right stand to fit on that "hearth".
> 
> Agreed. What is funny is the poster above lives in AZ. I'm in Pa, and mine is "fake" [ was gas originally, capped it off. Should have just canned the FP, then there would be no issues.] Apparently FP's are not the big deal they used to be according to real estate agents. They are a lot of work. [ and a liability according to insurance co.'s]
> Shame R Mexico never posted back about his tv.


Huh. I thought they were an advantage when selling. Makes me want to get rid of mine even more.

Don't you just hate it when somebody posts or starts a thread with a problem and then never tells us the outcome?

Rich


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Rich said:


> Huh. I thought they were an advantage when selling. Makes me want to get rid of mine even more.
> 
> Don't you just hate it when somebody posts or starts a thread with a problem and then never tells us the outcome?
> 
> Rich


Well, double check your area about the FP issue, but I know insurance companies always ask if you have a fireplace, they don't like them in my experience. What's a selling point now is a walk-in shower [ got one] separate from the tub [ don't have one] I had to chose between a large walk in shower, or replacing the tub [ this was a remodel in a very small bathroom] I chose a shower with seats and never regreted it. [ Just like my Panny Plasma, lol ] The tub is a "must" theory is going away. I only know one person who perfers a tub over a shower, and that's for the bubbles :grin: .

I think I may have not posted back once or twice, but I always try, even if I'm late, because yes, it's aggrivating. Posters don't realize every little bit may help someone. I guess we can just assume R.Mexico's tv experience was perfect and the tv had no problems.

I'm still thankfull for your post last year regarding the "buzz" issue. Saved me a large headache :righton:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

satcrazy said:


> Well, double check your area about the FP issue, but I know insurance companies always ask if you have a fireplace, they don't like them in my experience. What's a selling point now is a walk-in shower [ got one] separate from the tub [ don't have one] I had to chose between a large walk in shower, or replacing the tub [ this was a remodel in a very small bathroom] I chose a shower with seats and never regreted it. [ Just like my Panny Plasma, lol ] The tub is a "must" theory is going away. I only know one person who perfers a tub over a shower, and that's for the bubbles :grin: .
> 
> I think I may have not posted back once or twice, but I always try, even if I'm late, because yes, it's aggrivating. Posters don't realize every little bit may help someone. I guess we can just assume R.Mexico's tv experience was perfect and the tv had no problems.
> 
> I'm still thankfull for your post last year regarding the "buzz" issue. Saved me a large headache :righton:


Sometimes I think I could live without a tub, but if you get hurt, like a broken ankle and are in a cast, they certainly are handy. I was in a house just like mine, but without the fireplaces (I'm blessed with 2), yesterday. Now I'm really considering walling over them. Such a waste of space. Kinda like the dining room we never use.

Rich


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Rich said:


> Sometimes I think I could live without a tub, but if you get hurt, like a broken ankle and are in a cast, they certainly are handy. I was in a house just like mine, but without the fireplaces (I'm blessed with 2), yesterday. Now I'm really considering walling over them. Such a waste of space. Kinda like the dining room we never use.
> 
> Rich


OK, had a cast for awhile, I just bagged it, and used the handheld shower head [ have fixed and handheld] while sitting. Worked out O.K.
Walling over, not a bad idea.
That way if you ever sell, new owner can re-expose it.
Mine is a 40's grey brick on a plaster wall. scary. Still, it is wasted space and makes furniture placement much more difficult. When I moved in here, all things dining room went, including chandelier. I now have three computers, 3 birds, storage for music and video and a Big ceiling fan in there.
I have a nice kitchen table for eating [ I grew up in a house that spent most of the time in the kitchen, and maybe 2% in that unused dining room, except for thanksgiving] but, I will eat in front of tv, [ often] So much for tradition.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

satcrazy said:


> OK, had a cast for awhile, I just bagged it, and used the handheld shower head [ have fixed and handheld] while sitting. Worked out O.K.
> Walling over, not a bad idea.
> That way if you ever sell, new owner can re-expose it.
> Mine is a 40's grey brick on a plaster wall. scary. Still, it is wasted space and makes furniture placement much more difficult. When I moved in here, all things dining room went, including chandelier. I now have three computers, 3 birds, storage for music and video and a Big ceiling fan in there.
> I have a nice kitchen table for eating [ I grew up in a house that spent most of the time in the kitchen, and maybe 2% in that unused dining room, except for thanksgiving] but, I will eat in front of tv, [ often] So much for tradition.


We've always eaten in front of the TV. The more I think of walling up that fireplace, the more the idea appeals to me. In fact, walling up both of them really appeals to me. Haven't used them for years.

Rich


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

A little rearrangement. (soon to be replaced by a "free" 60" courtesy of the Room Store)


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

machavez00 said:


> A little rearrangement. (soon to be replaced by a "free" 60" courtesy of the Room Store)


Post a pic. I'd like to see the fit and finish of the 60" on that hearth.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

When we do update, the TV may go on opposite wall so the theater seat is not in the middle of the walking area. It depends on how far back the seat needs to go.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Here it is. I still need to do some adjustments/tucking/clean up.

60" samsung 1080p 600hz plasma



























My view


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

OK, a little closer to done.















Fireplace? What fireplace?


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

I got a Panasonic 60" ST60 in June, and I'm very happy with it. I did nothing at all about "break-in", since I think that is all just an urban myth (unless you're paying for a calibration and want to get the phosphers aged before the calibrator visits -- then it makes sense). I got the best deal from Best Buy.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

machavez00 said:


> Here it is. I still need to do some adjustments/tucking/clean up.
> 
> 60" samsung 1080p 600hz plasma
> 
> ...


Very Nice setup. Love the couches, we have the same.


----------

